# Combat Lifesaver Training and Gear?



## Wild_Weasel (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello,
I was curious about the current state of the Combat Lifesaver Program for the US Army and or Marines.  Does anybody have a copy of the student handout?  I’d also like to know what the current packing list for the Combat Lifesaver MES (bag) is.
Cheers,
W-W


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd be interested in seeing a course outline or handouts as well. Only because I took it a long time ago (which is what sparked my interest in EMS in the first place) and it'd be interesting to see how it's changed.


----------



## Smitty213 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bag contents list, courtesy of Ft. Drum: http://www.drum.army.mil/tenants/Pages/DIV_SRG_CombatLifesaverBagPackingList.aspx

Not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but here's edition C of the self study book: http://www.me.ngb.army.mil/units/rti/resources/IS0871_Edition_C_ALMS.pdf


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 27, 2015)

Smitty213 said:


> Not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but here's edition C of the self study book: http://www.me.ngb.army.mil/units/rti/resources/IS0871_Edition_C_ALMS.pdf



Very cool. Thanks.


----------

